# Predator 2000 Fix, Spark Arrestor



## R7000 (Mar 17, 2021)

Friend had a basically new Predator 2000 inverter that would run too slow and unevenly, couldn't carry a load; overload light was on too. He though it was a junker and bought a different kind.

He showed it to be, I had him check the spark arrestor. Sure enough it was all caked up with soot.
Cleaned it. Success! The overload light was a red herring. Probably lit because of the low speed.

Moral of the story, make sure that arrestor is clean (if you still have it in there, that is).


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I've heard about that becoming a problem with smaller motors like chain saws. Many people simply remove them. In dry areas, I can see how that would probably not be a great idea.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

as long as you are not in a camping area... you can remove the spark screen..
just make sure there is no combustibles near by as there is soot sparks at times on all gens...

they say clean those spark screens every 500 to 1000 hours depending on the run.
it is one of the most over looked things on any gen set!


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

Yep, a clogged spark arrester is like a potato in the exhaust pipe.

However, removing the device could start a forest fire and burn down California, again.

Just keep it clean.

Got to be responsible out there.


----------

